# Great 14 inch Saw for the price



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Joe - I just bought the same model last month as well. I found that you need to tilt the table to remove the blade and even then it's a bit of work.

I haven't had time to use it much between work and a nasty head cold, so I haven't given much thought to a review yet.

So far I have been satisfied that it is a good quality machine and it will be a long time before I outgrow it.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I have the same BS. While it takes some wrangling to get the blade off I really have not found it all that bad or worse than other BS Ive used.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

Richard
The quality is pretty good I think too. I have considered even getting the Riser Block for larger resaw but for right now its serving my purpose just fine.

DYankee
I hadnt used but one BS before so I wasnt aware of what a pain it is to change a blade on one so might just be my inexperience in bandsaws showing. One thing I noticed too is what a pain it is unfolding bs blades yikes use gloves lol


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

I,ve had this same saw about a year. I like it very much. Go ahead and get the extension block before you buy a bunch of short blades which you will not have a use for any more. I have never used the full 12" resaw height but do use it more than the standard 6" quite a lot. The best blade I can find for resaw is the "Wood Slicer" from Highland Woodworking. With my 1/2" Wood Slicer you can resaw very thin tall slices consistantly. With the Carter thin blade guide you can use a 1/8" blade and make some very small curves. When you get used to changing the blades you will be able to do it in short order.
Vernon


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

i bought two blades right off the bat a woodslicer 1/2 inch and woodturners 3/8 inch both from highland. i cut up some turning blanks pretty easily with that woodturners blade. I will hold off on buying anymore blades till I get a riser probably.


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

I've got one of these too, its a good saw. I subsequently bought a bigger saw (Laguna 18) but never even considered selling the Shop Fox. I leave a thin blade on the Shop Fox for cutting curves and resaw with the big boy. Changing blades on the SF is definitely a PITA but over all it's a good machine. Great value for the money.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice review and great band saw. That one needs good saw blades. Joe, it's easy to fold and unfold blades.


----------



## RickMcQ2 (Sep 1, 2013)

I just bought this as my first bandsaw. My local hardwood dealer said it was a great deal for the price and I agree. I haven't noticed any or at least minimal blade drift. From what I have heard it is the same as the grizzly products. The supplied blade has even been a pleasant surprise. This was my first time setting up a band saw and with the supplied directions it took me maybe two hours tops to set it up and tune. I would definitely recommend this saw.


----------

